# 800 hp All-Wheel Drive Mustang



## Ken N Tx (Feb 17, 2015)

*1965 Mustang*
.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 17, 2015)

Glad I wasnt riding shotgun. Would need to go home and change.


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 17, 2015)

That doesn't look anything like the 1965 Mustang I owned . . . too much rear end.  Trunk was 1/2 that size.


----------

